# Netzteil*** Bilder Thread ***



## Ace (6. Oktober 2009)

So da ich nichts gefunden habe,eröffne ich mal den Netzteil Bilder Thread!!!
*Wichtig:*


die maximal zulässige Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel!
die maximal zulässige Bildhöhe beträgt 800 Pixel!
größere Bilder dürfen nur als Thumbnail im Anhang gepostet werden.
die maximale Dateigröße beträgt 1,91 Megabyte.
*----->[How To] Bilderupload im Forum!!<-----*
*So es kann los gehen und schöne Bilder will ich hier sehen!!! 


*Ich fange mal an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2009)

hihi, wenn schon bilder dann auch vom inneren, denn nur die inneren werte zählen 
*Cougar CM700*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tagan Superrock *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch ein altes *BQT P4 450W S1.3*


----------



## Ston3 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mein Schatzi im eingebauten zustand


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich auch eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der erste mit Cougar


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Cougar rockt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2009)

Da mache ich doch gleich mit meinem umgebauten Billignetzteil be quiet! PurePower 300W mit! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch mein be quiet! P7 DarkPower 650W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Oktober 2009)

Dann gesellt sich mein NT auch mal dazu

Für die, die auf die inneren Werte stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (12. Oktober 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (12. Oktober 2009)

Hamma  echt 

sry für OT


----------



## Witcher (13. Oktober 2009)

Mal meins im eingebautem Zustand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex89 (15. Oktober 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> Mal meins im eingebautem Zustand.


 
Auch ein 500er Modell?

Hier meins im eingebauten Zustand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Alex


----------



## Witcher (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Alex89 ne is die 700 Watt Version


----------



## Siffer81 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein altes Antec NT, dass eigentlich noch funktionieren würde, bis auf zwei Stecker die irgendwie ned mehr gehen, es dient nun als Reserve Notfall NT, falls mal eines aussteigen sollte ^^

Dann noch die Schachtel des neuen Enermax Revolution85+ das in meinem neuen Corsair gehäuse in Betrieb ist.

greetz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Oktober 2009)

So, hier mein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W wie es sich im Midgard breit macht^^ (im wahrsten sinne des wortes^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2009)

@Siffer81
Hast noch ein paar Bilder vom ANtec?
Und welche 2 Stecker funzen nicht?


----------



## ThePlayer (18. Oktober 2009)

Mein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W in einem Antec 900.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Original*


----------



## Siffer81 (18. Oktober 2009)

@Stefan Payne

Ne sorry hab nur das eine bild des Antec NT, ist eine alte Revision des NTs, eines der ersten der TruePower Quattro Serie, hab das NT damals einem kollege abgekauft der Informatiker ist, da ich dringend ein neues brauchte ^^

bei einem PCI-E 6/8 Pin stecker ist die kleine Halterung abgebrochen, ka wie dass ging, hab das so bekommen da das NT ja ned mehr ganz neu wahr, und bei einem 4pin Stecker (bei den alten IDE HDs z.B) ist wahrscheinlich etwas verbogen, geht ned rein, sonst ist dass NT in Ordnung, nutze es als Notfall ersatz NT ^^


----------



## bundymania (19. Oktober 2009)

@Siffer: Setz deine Bilder mal untereinander, sonst muss man seitlich scrollen -> nervig


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Oktober 2009)

schöne Teile, vor allem das Cougar macht mich an!   Das könnte man sich auch in die Vitrine stellen!


----------



## Tuneup (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skim (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Hyper Type R MK2 680w

Gruß Skim


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Ikonik Vulcan 1000W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist das dein Übergangsnetzteil, weil dein Cougar unterwegs ist?


----------



## soulpain (30. Oktober 2009)

82Plus, nicht schlecht.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2009)

@Celina'sPapa

Nein das mein Bench Nt  Da hab ich genug Power^^

@soulpain

82Plus das gut ja^^


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. Dezember 2009)

vorher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2009)

Warum hast das Lüftergitter entfernt?!

Das macht doch nun wirklich keinen Sinn...


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

*Thread ausgrab*

frisch eingetroffen- Be Quiet DarkPower Pro P8 1200

Endlich 2 x 8 Pin für mein Classified 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Die COUGAR S reihe gefällt mir nicht mit den Farben.
Hab ein COUGAR CM. Finde die Farbe des Gehäuses richtig geil.


----------



## Ace (5. Mai 2010)

Seasonic X650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bequiet 580W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2010)

Thread ausgrab !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe gerade ne Schwäche für fette Netzteile.


----------



## SiQ (22. Mai 2010)

Cougar CM 700   ENDLICH


----------



## nordblock (25. Mai 2010)

da sind ja mal geile Teile mit bei... wenn ich da so an meins denke....oO


// Edit: // Bilder folgen )


----------



## GxGamer (29. Mai 2010)

Mein treues Netzteil.
Von den Experten hier auch liebevoll "grottiges Netzteil" oder "Chinaböller" genannt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt kommt der Teil auf den alle gewartet haben!
@ Experten: Woran erkenn ich nun das es qualitativ minderwertig sein soll?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias-F (29. Mai 2010)

Hat ja schon was ein dickes Netzteil.
Aber leider brauch ich keins.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (3. Juni 2010)

Mein Altes BeQuiet! SP 400Watt
jetzt besitze ich zwei BQT Dark Power Pro P7 Netzteile mit 450W und 550W 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> @ Experten: Woran erkenn ich nun das es qualitativ minderwertig sein soll?


Das ist mit Bloßem Auge nur schwer zu erkennen.

In diesem Falle aber an den Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren, die absoluter Schrott sind.


----------



## NCphalon (3. Juni 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Mein treues Netzteil.
> Von den Experten hier auch liebevoll "grottiges Netzteil" oder "Chinaböller" genannt
> 
> Und jetzt kommt der Teil auf den alle gewartet haben!
> @ Experten: Woran erkenn ich nun das es qualitativ minderwertig sein soll?



An der passiven PFC z.B.... oder dem schlechten Kühldesign... oder der Pertinaxplatine...


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Juni 2010)

Mein Dark Power Pro P7 650W hat ein kleinen Defekt und be quiet hat es mir, innerhalb 24h, auf Kulanz gegen das Dark Power P8 750W ausgetauscht! Für diesen Service gibt's ein Bildchen  vom neuen P8!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2010)

Schraubst du es auch mal auf und machst Bilder vom Inneren oder willst du wegen der Garantie nicht?
(ein direktes Bild vom Aufkleber wäre aber in jedem Fall super)


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Juni 2010)

Für den Fall gibt es so was wie Datenblätter!  Aufschrauben werde ich es nicht, da mir die Garantie bei diesem Service mehr Wert ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

@ DaxTrose, schickes Netzteil, und die Signatur nicht vergessen 

Mein neuer Liebling: 

Sharkoon Rush Power M600:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Christoph


----------



## Ston3 (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (10. Juni 2010)

Joa, was wurde gemacht:
-Matt/Schwarz lackiert
-Sichtfenster eingebaut
-Xilence Lüfter eingebaut (mit roten Lüfterblättern)
-mit Globe Sticker faziert ^^
-später: 5 grüne LEDs eingebaut

(Bilder sind schon etwas älter 4200ti, Duron, usw )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (10. Juni 2010)

Hier mein be quiet! Straight Power 580W CM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stille (12. Juni 2010)

Bicker BES-630H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein Modu87+ 800 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgenwie hat meine Eos 500D Probleme die raue Oberfläche scharf zustellen.


----------



## rabensang (29. Juni 2010)

Go for Gold




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur weil es schön ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Juli 2010)

Sharkoon Rush Power 600 M

Heute neu gekommen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Ein altes No Name Netzteil.
Muss erst mal entstaubt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tolle Optik, gepaart mit 1a Leistungsdaten, was will man(n) mehr !?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stefans Netzteil Innereien Bilder Thread.*

Hier mal mein Ersatznetzteil... 

Super Teil, nur etwas brummig, daher hab ich es auch rausgeschmissen und nutze es nur noch als Ersatzgerät, zum Testen und so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=251919&stc=1&d=1280241992


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. September 2010)

Hier mein gutes altes Be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das G600:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thedetonator (18. September 2010)

Hier mein Coolermaster mit Sleeves und "Custom-kühlung" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*Ja, weils einfach schön ist.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## AeroX (3. Oktober 2010)

Mein def. Be Quiet -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier mein treues Netzteil was mich die letzten Jahre begleitet hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch wurde dies jetzt erstmal in die wohlverdiente Rente geschickt und durch eins meiner Meinung nach der geilste Netzteil ersetzt was es mommentan gibt  
Ich liebe diese komplett abnehmbaren Kabel 
Ein Bild vom Inneren gibt es leider nicht da mir die Garantie zu wichtig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier im eingebauten Zustand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich gewundert hat ist das es nicht länger ist als das alte Netzteil was aber allgemein bei Netzteilen mit Kabelmanagment behauptet wird.


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2011)

Extrem geil, extrem leise.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## WallaceXIV (16. Februar 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.


----------



## reisball (10. März 2011)

Silentmaxx 500W watercooled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Blende wird auch noch schwarz, Bilder des fertigen NTs gibts dann bei Zeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues


----------



## Rail (12. März 2011)

schade dass es nur schwarz gibt silber wär schön.


----------



## Beachboy (25. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Coolermaster Silent Pro M600.

Hat jetzt leider ausgedient das es die GTX580 nicht mehr schafft.

Wer interresse am Kauf hat bitte melden.  

Ist halt umlackiert aber wer ne Nvidia Grafikkarte hat... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. November 2011)

Mal wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2011)

Hi Wallace, dich gibts ja auch noch 

Wieso denn so viele Antec NTs? Ist da ein Review geplant? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (1. November 2011)

Ein Be Quiet PurePower L7 530 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal im Asgard, einmal im FT02



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seasonic X-660



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cougar A300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldDirty (1. November 2011)

Ex @ Work


----------



## reisball (19. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Februar 2012)

Der Thread ist ja ganz in Vergessenheit gerückt. 

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein Bildchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (19. Februar 2012)

*@hirschi:* Da haste wohl Recht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Februar 2012)

Der Thread muss dann gleich wieder nach oben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (20. März 2012)

Mein frisch gesleevtes Seasonic X-660




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigg2 (24. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Antec in meinen neuen PC.


----------



## reisball (2. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaxonyHK (25. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch mal beteiligen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

unterer Lüfter aus Werkstatt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

beim NT Testen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Innenleben des goldenen NTs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

noch mal Innenleben des goldenen NTs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Innenleben des goldenen NTs 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Reckable Systems Server NT ohne Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aus der Schrottkiste


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Mai 2012)

Jetzt gibt es mal etwas brandaktuelles: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Oktober 2012)

So jetzt gibt es mal wieder was interessantes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuerstlsebb (31. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rail (20. November 2012)

Standart 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ronnykisser (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthar (25. Dezember 2012)

Mein Neues Corsair TX550M


----------



## Hai0815 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meines


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (28. Dezember 2012)

hier mein SeaSonic X560


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Januar 2013)

_Silentmaxx ECO-Silent Pro 550W START-STOP_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2013)

Weiße Bilder sind mMn viel anspruchsvoller, aber jedem das Seine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Februar 2013)

Ein Seasonic X-Series Fanless 460W auf leisen Sohlen  .

Grüße


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. April 2013)

Krallige Bilder @Jarafi 

Ich habe mich mal in der Budget-Ecke vergriffen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (20. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (8. Mai 2013)

*150W Impactics PicoPSU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. August 2013)

Immer mit der Ruhe 

Seasonic X-Series Fanless 460W.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. August 2013)

Netzteil Marke : No Name

--- Durchgebrannt ---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. September 2013)

Neuer Saftspender, zwar nicht der aktuellste aber schick find ich ihn und sicherlich leiser als mein Lepa B750 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Mai 2014)

Hier wurd ja lange nix gepostet.

Also mal mein neues für den Ubuntu-Rechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xardius (27. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder schon geschossen hab kann ich sie ja auch hier mal posten. Iwie muss ich ja meine 100 posts voll kriegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es funktioniert noch. Der Rechner lief noch bis vor kurzen in einem Prüfstand. Ähnliche Modelle sind auch heute noch im Einsatz.


----------



## HARDWARECOP (5. November 2014)

Das vielleicht schrägste, zeit/geldverschwendendste, dämlichstes und unnötigstes "Hobby" der Welt:

Netzteile kaufen und zerlegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war wohl mal ein Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückseite des PCBs. Mit Bauteilen aus der Primärseite und zwei Widerstände


----------



## PrincePaul (21. November 2014)

Mal wieder den Thread nach oben holen 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hibble (25. November 2014)

Hier mal ein billiges "HyCell" USB-Netzteil vom Media Markt.

Model: AN2612
Ausgang: 5V, 1A

Es hat wie so jedes USB-Netzteil einen simplen FlyBack-Converter verbaut. Nach kürzester Zeit ist bereits eine Diode auf der Sekundärseite durchgebrannt.
Also anstatt  gelabelten, resteverwerteten China-Schrott zu kaufen, sollte man immer besser zum Original-Netzteil greifen. Nicht selten sind die Hinterhof-Dinger sogar tödlich, weil jegliche Schutzvorschriften nicht eingehalten wurden (So etwas findet man aber eher auf eBay).

UPDATE:
Ich hab die Diode mal gegen eine andere ausgetauscht und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder. Die weniger gute Nachricht lautet aber:
Die Spannung schwankt bei voller Belastung zwischen 3 und 8 Volt. Bei halber Belastung liegt die Spannung sogar bei 11 - 12 Volt!

Wer sein Smartphone grillen möchte, ist also bestens mit solchen No-Name-Netzteilen beraten


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es auch so nen Bilderthread gibt. Hab ich aber was für euch.
Hier, dieses Unikat habe ich letztens im Keller wiederentdeckt. Wurden damals von Wincor Nixdorf selbst entwickelt, firmenintern produziert und eingesetzt. Ist ein Labornetzteil, dass über 100A liefern kann. Die Größe der verbauten Teile spricht für sich 

Dazu habe ich letztens noch ein 900W OCZ Netzteil gebraucht gekauft, bei dem ein Kondensator defekt war, aber da hab ich keine Bilder gemacht :/


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen was das 2000 W Netzteil wirklich kann  Specs sind zumindest vielversprechend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. März 2015)

Will den Thread auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen 

Weis nicht ob das hier auch was zu suchen hat.
Heute mal meinen alten ausgemusterten DVD-Recorder von Samsung auseinander genommen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, was Samsung auf dem Netzteil an Caps verbaut hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein die Dinger laufen ja nicht ständig durch, aber ein wenig mehr "Qualität" hätte ich dieser Marke dann doch noch zugetraut 
Auch bei der Lötqualität würde ich sagen, hätten sie die Litzen teilweise besser kürzen können ... Oder mecker ich hier auf hohem Niveau ???


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Juni 2015)

be quiet! Dark Rock, aber leider kein 11er 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2015)

Bald brauch ich ein zweites Regal


----------



## Birbus (9. November 2015)

Hammergeil das hätte ich auch gern  (bis auf die Corsair VS Teile die darfst du behalten P)
Hier noch ein Alibi Bild meines Enermax Maxpro 600w, war ein review sample also schlagt mich nicht dafür xD


----------



## Watertouch (20. März 2016)

Hier ein CoolerMaster V850:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (23. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super flower gold 550w mit SF cabel-mod


----------



## Jobsti84 (23. Juni 2016)

Mein liebstes Schätzchen:
*Zalman ZM1000-HP*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch toll, die Semi-passiven *NesteQ*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vorgänger von NesteQ, *Elan Vital Greeneger*, direkt aus dem Zirkus (_Geflechtschlauch) _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ganz ganz ganz Altes *Enermax *Netzteil (da kam gerade der Athlon auf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was *Redundantes *aus'm SCSI-Server:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apropos Netzteil, 4KW, ab in PC damit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITZetteus (13. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GamingX (22. Juni 2021)

lautlos im einsatz







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

